# Help me un-trad myself:



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

https://community.livejournal.com/newestwrinkle/1596297.html

NB: not me.


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

NSFW.


----------



## nringo (Oct 5, 2007)

At least some people commenting there have some sense:



> You want to trade in that classic look that you wear for a dowdy jeans and mildly offensive graphic t-shirt that everybody else wears? Embrace your southern trad roots and wear your seersucker as you sip on your Pimms.





> keep dressing how you are! i LOVE your style


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I feel sorry for this young man if he thinks he needs to dress like an Amjack in order to impress his girlfriend...He should stick with the seersucker.


----------



## outrigger (Aug 12, 2006)

It's his girl that's got the problem. I bet she'll not be finished once he dresses how she wants, they'll be something else and something else until she ditches him for becoming someone he's not.

I hope the kid finds someone who likes him for himself, but love is blind and he's probably got it bad.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

How in the hell did you find that page? On the second thought, let's just leave the mystery there.


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

outrigger said:


> It's his girl that's got the problem. I bet she'll not be finished once he dresses how she wants, they'll be something else and something else until she ditches him for becoming someone he's not.
> 
> I hope the kid finds someone who likes him for himself, but love is blind and he's probably got it bad.


I want to argue against you on this but I cant because I somewhat agree. I've liked a girl for the past year and I've taken her out many times. She always thinks I dress to old fashion and snobby. She's the reason for my thread about my black suit story, which is the only time I gave into her wanting me to dress trendy. Anyway now she's expanded her arguments to pretty much everything.

On a side note, the pic with him in the seersucker, he should lose the stuff turtle that he's holding by his side. That was cool for the seasons greeting photos when you're about 6.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

tripreed said:


> How in the hell did you find that page? On the second thought, let's just leave the mystery there.


x2.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

outrigger said:


> It's his girl that's got the problem. I bet she'll not be finished once he dresses how she wants, they'll be something else and something else until she ditches him for becoming someone he's not.
> 
> I hope the kid finds someone who likes him for himself, but love is blind and he's probably got it bad.


I really hate getting stuffed into a nasty little box for the sake of someone else's vanity.

He'll need the stuffed turtle for hugging purposes when the girl splits. Which she will do either because he won't give up his Elitist Old Man clothes or because he will. That's another thing I really hate - a no-win situation.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the seersucker looks good on him (minus the stuffed toy, but I'll bet that's not part of his outfit) The blue sweater outfit in the second pic is good as well. In the next pic where he indicates he's on the left in the pic and that he traded clothes with his friend, the outfit his friend is wearing with the red t-shirt isn't especially trad, so it looks like he's already trying to change his image to something less conservative. I wonder if maybe he's actually just bored with the trad look, or maybe he thinks he could get some more play if he wore a more contemporary style. 

I can't think of any girl in his age range that would appreciate why a seersucker suit would look good, as well as most trad outfits- unless some movie hearthrob started wearing them regularly. How many trad/preppy celebs have you ever seen on the Today Show, the Tonight Show or Good Morning America? Not many. He's still at the age where he wants to go with the overall flow, and not try swimming against stream. I'm sure his girlfriend is on him about his "old man clothes" because all her friends who have boyfriends tell her that their men don't dress like that.

Poor guy


----------



## rl1856 (Jun 7, 2005)

I think we all question his judgement and his reason(s) for wanting to change. As to his reasons, well if a picture is worth a thousand words, then gentlemen I direct your attention to picture #5 from the link. 


Best,

Ross


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I can't think of any girl in his age range that would appreciate why a seersucker suit would look good, as well as most trad outfits- unless some movie hearthrob started wearing them regularly.


 Go south young man! I'm 23 and get more compliments from ladies my age when I'm in seersucker than I can deal with (and I'm not even a very good-looking guy). They also love camel hair for some reason. If I weren't engaged, I'd wear nothing but those two fabrics most likely, maybe some patch madras and brightly colored pants, trad goes over quite well down here.


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

I can't believe I actually read this thing (I want that 5 minutes back), but I think the reactions here are over the top. The guy writes in the intro:



> For the past 20 years, my mother has dressed me in khakis and Ralph Lauren shirts, I like this enough, but I want to have more of an outlet to express myself through my clothing.


I'd say he wants to find his own style (rather than that of his mother), but doesn't know what he's doing, so he's asking his girlfriend and the readers of that forum to help out.

Then, in the comments, the fellow's girlfriend writes:



> Aw! I LOVE how he dresses. I don't think he wants to really change his style, just get a little bit more freedom in what he can wear.


It sounds like the guy just wants some jeans that fit and some clothes that his mother didn't select for him. Is that so bad?


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

videocrew said:


> Go south young man! I'm 23 and get more compliments from ladies my age when I'm in seersucker than I can deal with (and I'm not even a very good-looking guy). They also love camel hair for some reason. If I weren't engaged, I'd wear nothing but those two fabrics most likely, maybe some patch madras and brightly colored pants, trad goes over quite well down here.


I think in the south, seersucker is probably more common than anywhere else so its welcomed and appreciated a bit more. Up here in the north, its not all that common to see guys wearing seersucker suits and likely would attract more ridicule than compliments. I can't see it playing all that well out to the west either.

Sadly, many people don't see the classic style a seersucker suit has. Because you don't find one with an Armani label in it, or available at Express Men or A&F, the bulk of the population tends to see it as outdated and old man-ish


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I think in the south, seersucker is probably more common than anywhere else so its welcomed and appreciated a bit more. Up here in the north, its not all that common to see guys wearing seersucker suits and likely would attract more ridicule than compliments. I can't see it playing all that well out to the west either.
> 
> Sadly, many people don't see the classic style a seersucker suit has. Because you don't find one with an Armani label in it, or available at Express Men or A&F, the bulk of the population tends to see it as outdated and old man-ish


I think you're completely right. Up here in New England I get some grief for wearing seersucker from my friends saying its for old timers. The only times I have found younger people that appreciate my suit is when I am downtown and there are "gangsta/hood' types around, they usually tell me my seersucker suit is "pimpin." :crazy:


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

While I don't mean to question the sincerity of these fine young gentlemen, I'm fairly certain they are ****ing with you.



SuitUP said:


> The only times I have found younger people that appreciate my suit is when I am downtown and there are "gangsta/hood' types around, they usually tell me my seersucker suit is "pimpin." :crazy:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

a couple thoughts:
-His girlfriend looks really cute.
-I like his current style. a lot.
-I'm mildly jealous that he's my height (6'2") and has a _30 inch waist!
_

I sympathize with him a lot, in that I'm fairly tall and thin also, and have found that trad clothing doesn't always look great people of our body type.

I'll probaly take heat for this, but I think suits, sportcoats and ties are great. 
But unfortunately, I was born in the wrong era.
I see nothing wrong with toning things down a bit, maybe incorporating some more contemporary items into his wardrobe.

I remember Tom Wolfe once noting that his dandy-ish dress allowed him to better monitor his subjects, by looking so foreign as to have them treat him as a non-entity and they';d gradually learn to ignore him.

You'd think dressing better/different makes you stand out, but it also makes you distant and unapproachable.

I've been caught dressed in my preferred, nice clothes in a very casual city, or with great fun people, who happen to be more causal. It defiantly sets up a a barrier. This can be especially hard if you're shy like me, new in town, or trying to make friends with new groups of people.

As this is a clothing forum, I don't mind it when we press judgment on outfits. But the attitudes I take here translate poorly to the real world.
Some of the nicest, friendliest, people I know dress in ways I loath, or don't even consider their wardrobe. A lot of people who I emutate in my dress are terrible jerks.

someone should invite this fellow to this trad forum, there are many here (untilted, Brownshoe, and Paper clip) springto my mind, who stay trad and classy, while staying young and somewhat him.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Just because this needs to be seen by as many people as possible.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

The Continental Fop said:


> While I don't mean to question the sincerity of these fine young gentlemen, I'm fairly certain they are ****ing with you.


I wouldn't assume this, necessarily. I've found that many young urban black guys have an appreciation for nice clothes/personal style that's largely missing these days. Look at many black churches -- there's still an expectation that the congregation members will dress in their Sunday best, while many other churches are filled with guys in jeans and T-shirts.

Also, count me among those who don't think it's so shocking that the guy in the blog wants to try out new styles. How many folks in the Trad forum came to it as a "new style" for them?


----------



## neyus (Jan 12, 2005)

I wasn't really paying much attention to this guy, I skimmed through his post and tuned out until I saw a picture of his girlfriend and I tried to scroll down to see if there were more pictures of her, unfortunately there wasn't.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Sounds like he needs to read this book.


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> a couple thoughts:
> -His girlfriend looks really cute.
> -I like his current style. a lot.
> -I'm mildly jealous that he's my height (6'2") and has a _30 inch waist!_
> ...


+1. I contend this is why I very rarely got laid in college. Dress like you care and women who have never even spoke to you assume you are a snob.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

While I can't claim authority on the urban gangsta style scene, I am confident that while Kanye West's ironic Talbott's For Men's schtick played decently well in the hood, a seersucker suit is probably the very last outfit that any young African-American man who uses the word "pimpin'" would sincerely consider deserving of the term. I am a longtime seersucker fan myself, but I've resigned myself to the fact that nothing says cracker like crinkly blue and white.



DocHolliday said:


> I wouldn't assume this, necessarily. I've found that many young urban black guys have an appreciation for nice clothes/personal style that's largely missing these days. Look at many black churches -- there's still an expectation that the congregation members will dress in their Sunday best, while many other churches are filled with guys in jeans and T-shirts.
> 
> Also, count me among those who don't think it's so shocking that the guy in the blog wants to try out new styles. How many folks in the Trad forum came to it as a "new style" for them?


----------



## Larsd4 (Oct 14, 2005)

He should tell his girlfriend she needs to lose 10 pounds. From the photo, I think it's true. This will take nerve. She will not take this well, but it will change the dynamic in their relationship. She might well break up with him, but trust me, she'll be back; and slimmer. He should dress however he damn well pleases. This is a difficult thing to teach, but we all learn it sooner or later.

Someone once said, "Never give up cigars and poker for a woman. She'll just leave you and go after a guy who would never give up cigars and poker for a woman."


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Larsd4 said:


> Someone once said, "Never give up cigars and poker for a woman. She'll just leave you and go after a guy who would never give up cigars and poker for a woman."


True, true. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I did not need to see that bare chested, pantless pic of him, yikes!

Brian


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

wessex said:


> +1. I contend this is why I very rarely got laid in college. Dress like you care and women who have never even spoke to you assume you are a snob.


 And the women who dig snobs will speak to you until they find out your are NOT a true snob.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Larsd4 said:


> He should tell his girlfriend she needs to lose 10 pounds. From the photo, I think it's true. This will take nerve. She will not take this well, but it will change the dynamic in their relationship. She might well break up with him, but trust me, she'll be back; and slimmer. He should dress however he damn well pleases. This is a difficult thing to teach, but we all learn it sooner or later.
> 
> Someone once said, "Never give up cigars and poker for a woman. She'll just leave you and go after a guy who would never give up cigars and poker for a woman."


You are right about this. Even if she doesn't need to loose ten pounds (some men do prefer a more zaftig look) it will certainly play on her insecurities. She will dump him, but she'll be back, assuming he ignores her and goes out and parties hard, and she hears about it. He should also compromise a little.

I've just been through the exact same thing, so I know.

He should keep the backbone of his wardrobe Amtrad--80%. He could make sure his clothes fit him better, that he has a great haircut, etc, etc. But really, he shouldn't give in hear.

He should throw in a little Paul Stuart/Saville Row Dandy for more formal occasions--15%. 
Maybe a James Bondian suit, nothing outrageous, but something debonair.

Then, this is the kicker, only when he is no longer with the girl, do whatever it was she was asking him to do. This will make her so angry. I for one added a little more Alpha male to my look. Not Amjack, but a bit more fitted, big watch, suede loafers and jeans, something you might see on the Borelli website--5%.

Then, when she wants to get back together he needs to make sure that he gets exactly what he wants from her. Every man has his own priorities, but he should pick his and not compromise. This is key. Among other things, I like to drink bourbon with my friends, every Tuesday, no exceptions.

I know that some will object to my fashion advice, but it definitely works. When you are in your 20s it is worth making some concessions to the fairer sex is worth it. You just can't let them know you are doing it because of them. Also, never let them think they are irreplaceable, unless they are your wife.

And for seersucker and the gangstas--I'm in Philly and wear seersucker, pink oxford cloth pants, white bucs, bow ties and the like, regularly. Young African American men give me loads of compliments. And they aren't a joke. Seersucker and patch Madras are really in among the urban set. Just go to the Gallery at Market East station and do some shopping, I promise, this is true. Remember, Dre rocks his khakis with a cuff and a crease.

Oh, and if you couldn't tell I've been drinking bourbon today also.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I think the African American "community" is fairly diverse, and that tastes within it differ greatly exactly like any other "community".

I think generalizations of this type aren't offensive, just untrue.

Some of the most passioned advocates against "ganster" clothing are blacks (haven't almost all those "anit-sagging" laws been put forth by black lawmakers?).


----------



## vnwwd (Dec 13, 2007)

Being an 18 year old raised as a very preppy boy I know exactly what he is going through. My current girlfriend constantly mocks my taste and sometimes tries to show me "style" (I refused to wear the cargo pants) She eventually came to accept the way I dressed. 

In short I think he should do what works for him, especially since it works so well on him.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

The Continental Fop said:


> While I can't claim authority on the urban gangsta style scene, I am confident that while Kanye West's ironic Talbott's For Men's schtick played decently well in the hood, a seersucker suit is probably the very last outfit that any young African-American man who uses the word "pimpin'" would sincerely consider deserving of the term. I am a longtime seersucker fan myself, but I've resigned myself to the fact that nothing says cracker like crinkly blue and white.


I've got a white, brown and blue seersucker jacket that has gotten more than one compliment from stylish young black guys. One guy even asked me where he could buy it. Of course, I'm not a full Trad and was wearing it in a youthful way.

Andre 3000 likes to play around with Trad imagery, and I'm pretty sure he's used the word "pimpin'":


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

DocHolliday said:


> and was wearing it in a youthful way.


You mean you wore it skateboarding or hanging out with your friends in a 7-11 parking lot?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Larsd4 said:


> He should tell his girlfriend she needs to lose 10 pounds.


Before he tells his GF anything, someone needs to introduce that anorexic, AmJack wanna-be to a gym. He has no chest, no upper body definition and the legs are not much more than exaggerated stovepipes. Not to be cruel but, if that were my body, I would not be showing that degree of detail, in pictures on the internet! :devil:


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Seems like it'd just be easiest here to find a girlfriend with some class in the first place, rather than trick the existing one into grudgingly accepting it.

P.S. I wore seersucker pants, a polo shirt, penny loafers, and blue sack blazer out last night with a bunch of 22-24 year old girls, nothing but dozens of compliments (and one dolt who asked if I were wearing "pajama pants" )


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

You know, you have a point there. Andre 3000 likes to play with trad imagery, and you're "pretty sure" he's used the word "pimpin'". Ergo, urban gangsta types love seersucker. I stand corrected.

Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to return to the real world, where the only thing young urban African-Americans enjoy more than not wearing seersucker is trying not to break up when they tell pear-shaped suburban types how pimpin' they look.

In all of Google, I found exactly one image of a black guy who wasn't a posed catalog model rocking seersucker. So there's one data point, at least, supporting your argument. Take him, he's all yours.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

The Continental Fop said:


> You know, you have a point there. Andre 3000 likes to play with trad imagery, and you're "pretty sure" he's used the word "pimpin'". Ergo, urban gangsta types love seersucker. I stand corrected.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to return to the real world, where the only thing young urban African-Americans enjoy more than not wearing seersucker is trying not to break up when they tell pear-shaped suburban types how pimpin' they look.
> 
> In all of Google, I found exactly one image of a black guy who wasn't a posed catalog model rocking seersucker. So there's one data point, at least, supporting your argument. Take him, he's all yours.


I've seen quite a few young Black guys who dress very trad for both casual and business dress. I know one in particular who has sported seersucker and khaki poplin suits, routinely.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

The Continental Fop said:


> You know, you have a point there. Andre 3000 likes to play with trad imagery, and you're "pretty sure" he's used the word "pimpin'". Ergo, urban gangsta types love seersucker. I stand corrected.
> 
> Now, if you'll excuse me, I'm going to return to the real world, where the only thing young urban African-Americans enjoy more than not wearing seersucker is trying not to break up when they tell pear-shaped suburban types how pimpin' they look.
> 
> In all of Google, I found exactly one image of a black guy who wasn't a posed catalog model rocking seersucker. So there's one data point, at least, supporting your argument. Take him, he's all yours.


I like how you've managed to combine not one but two sweeping generalizations into a single post. I'm not pear shaped, nor am I a suburban type. I have interest in Trad, but do not consider myself a full-time "Trad." Some young, urban black guys like oversized Ts, some young, urban black guys like the tailored look, some like both. Life must be simpler when everyone fits in a box.

P Diddy in a nice three piece:

Some more Tradly, or at least Trad-inspired styles:

I guess it helps if you are at all familiar with what you're searching for.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Doc, good points. I agree, completely.


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

Glad you like so much stuff! Here's what I like:

1. That you accuse me of calling you pear-shaped and/or suburban, when I wasn't;

2. That you accuse me of calling you a full-time Trad, when I don't believe that anyone's percentage of Tradliness was questioned or even mentioned in passing at any point in this entire thread;

3. That you somehow feel that because some African-American men wear nice, tailored clothing, this automatically means that young, urban gangsta-types dig seersucker; and

4. That you brandish 3 Google images of black guys, none of whom is wearing seersucker, to prove I don't know how to use Google to search for a black guy wearing seersucker (!)

You seem kind of confused and angry. Let me try to help you. The original statement I commented on was:

"The only times I have found younger people that appreciate my suit is when I am downtown and there are "gangsta/hood' types around, they usually tell me my seersucker suit is "pimpin." -- SuitUP

So let's forget about rich, upwordly mobile, fashion-forward African-Americans like Diddy, Andre 3000, and that guy in the madras jacket with the tranny. What the OP was talking about was this and only this:

"*Gangsta/hood' types", "downtown", telling him his seersucker suit was "pimpin". *

It was that scenario, and only that scenario, in which I doubted the sincerity of the compliments on the grounds that young men in that socio-economic stratum generally don't rock the seersucker.

Now, if you really wish to debate whether or not urban gangsta and seersucker go together like Shields and Yarnell, I'm all ears. I would simply ask that you try and say things that are actually relevant, even in some small way, to what's being discussed.


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

:icon_peaceplease: Peace please :icon_smile:

Anyway, a bit back on topic... Its funny how he wants to "un trad" himself, meanwhile I need help to "trad" myself.


----------



## zarathustra (Aug 24, 2006)

First - you assume this guy cares about clothes like we do and are projecting the collective persona of "us" on him. The kid prolly on dresses like he always did. While I think that one shouldn't change one's core for a girl, he prob doesn't call himself trad. If anything he is probably looking for a change b/c that is how his parents always expected him to dress and it is more rebelling against the rents. 

By the way -- anyone who says he should degrade the gf by essentially calling her fat... or play games with her by trying to play mind games with her ... i can only shake my head.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

The Continental Fop said:


> Glad you like so much stuff! Here's what I like:
> 
> 1. That you accuse me of calling you pear-shaped and/or suburban, when I wasn't;


The implication, though, is that guys who wear seersucker are pear-shaped and suburban. This is true of some, of course, but not all. That's my point, which, honestly, I have to believe you understood the first time.



> 2. That you accuse me of calling you a full-time Trad, when I don't believe that anyone's percentage of Tradliness was questioned or even mentioned in passing at any point in this entire thread;


No, I don't suggest you at all questioned my Tradliness, and would be indifferent if you did. I like some Trad styles, and so I wear them, just like some black guys like Trad styles, and so they wear them.



> 3. That you somehow feel that because some African-American men wear nice, tailored clothing, this automatically means that young, urban gangsta-types dig seersucker; and


You do realize that all the guys I pictured are from the hip-hop scene, right? They're not bankers. It's an urban style, which, again, is my point.



> 4. That you brandish 3 Google images of black guys, none of whom is wearing seersucker, to prove I don't know how to use Google to search for a black guy wearing seersucker (!)


You do seem to love looking at things as narrowly as possible. The point is that "Trad" doesn't just belong to suburban white guys. It's quite possible that a young, urban black guy would appreciate a seersucker coat, and it strikes me as bizarre to think otherwise. _Not all young, urban black guys are the same._



> You seem kind of confused and angry.


No, not angry. I just try not to be small minded.



> So let's forget about rich, upwordly mobile, fashion-forward African-Americans like Diddy, Andre 3000, and that guy in the madras jacket with the tranny.


"That guy." You're on sure footing here, huh? And I have to say, it's in poor taste to gratuitously insult a woman who's not even relevant to the conversation.



> It was that scenario, and only that scenario, in which I doubted the sincerity of the compliments on the grounds that young men in that socio-economic stratum generally don't rock the seersucker.


Socio-economic stratum? Wow. Way to reach some conclusions with zero supporting evidence. That alone makes me think I'm wasting my time here. You've made up your mind already.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Clothes aren't going to help him keep her. She's become a woman and she thinks he looks like a little boy because ... he is a little boy.

I thought she looked like she might be kind of cute ...


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

DocHolliday said:


> I've found that many young urban black guys have an appreciation for nice clothes/personal style that's largely missing these days.


At least one rural one does, as well


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

*T Pain at the BET awards*


----------



## The Continental Fop (Jan 12, 2007)

You know what? I give up. You guys are right, and I am wrong -- young urban gangstas DO love seersucker. How could I have been so blind? Old prejudices die hard, I suppose. But the evidence here, especially the T-Pain picture, is irrefutable. 

Color this stubborn old cuss pwned. Drink deep from victory's chalice, young champions.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

I agree with Taliesin. This has something to do with a woman, but that woman is the guy's mother, not his girlfriend.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm sorry, but this thread has become extremely silly.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Beautiful madras sack jacket here. Press maybe?

JB


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

SuitUP said:


> The only times I have found younger people that appreciate my suit is when I am downtown and there are "gangsta/hood' types around, they usually tell me my seersucker suit is "pimpin." :crazy:


Wow I didn't realize my comment would cause such a big ruckus. When they made the remark I really think they were being honest. Like Doc said sometimes they have a great appreciation for style & fashion and I think they saw it as being different and standing out from the crowd (because seersucker is not common in New England). That being said, while I am no expert, the whole gangsta scene with the ghetto look is about looking hard & tough and seersucker doesn't convey that in any way shape or form.

And while the pics Doc posted do speak that there are some who like to dress up I believe that some like P Diddy realize dressing in a suit gets you more business credibility than dressing in oversized clothes. I think once they make their money they wanted to fit in more with mainstream America. I do really enjoy seeing the way Andre 3000 dress, I thought the clothing in the Outkast film Ildewild was outstanding.

I will say this though I like my trad style because it is traditional and not a gangsta flavor. If hood types start wearing it regular I will pack away my seersucker suit.

Just so there are no misunderstanding when I was talking about black's I mean gangsta types or rapper types. I know there are plenty of blacks that have great fashion sense, I am sure we have a couple on this board. I have met some classy traditional dressed blacks in my career.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

wnh said:


> Just because this needs to be seen by as many people as possible.


Chickenhawks were circling, until the picture right after this one.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Beautiful madras sack jacket here. Press maybe?
> 
> JB


Wouldn't be a bad guess, it looks like his shirt pocket has a flap on it as well.


----------

